# Blue runners



## kupizza (Mar 4, 2014)

I caught about a dozen blue runners today, and threw them in the live well. Kept the live wells recirculating and when I went to go check on them about an hour later half of them were dead? My live well isn't huge but isn't tiny either. Is there something special I need to do to keep them alive longer?


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Temperature of the water?


----------



## kupizza (Mar 4, 2014)

It was pumped straight from the water the boat was sitting in. So pretty much surface temperature. The runners seemed like they were hanging out in about 10 ft or so. Is the temperature difference that much?


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Probably ammonia poisoning, they produce ammonia constantly so unless you have some sort established bacteria colony they will kill themselves with their own waste.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

They are a very hardy bait and should not die that easily. Have you used any chemicals to clean your live well recently?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Them jokers are a dime a dozen out there!!! I would think your live well was contaminated if it was on constant circulation....


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Does your live well circulate water or is it a mr bubbles type setup. 
These fish are extremely hearty fish. 
As long as your pumping good fresh water there is no reason those fish should die. The ammonia not getting circulated out of the tank will kill'm quickly.

By far the best keeper AJ bait out there.


----------



## kupizza (Mar 4, 2014)

I haven't used any chemicals to my live wells. Just a pressure washer. Both of my live wells pump fresh water straight from the source the boat is in. It also has a recirculating button which sprays in fresh water I'm guessing to create more oxygen and aerate. I also keep the livewell on and pumping water that way there is always new water pumping in and getting flushed out. That might not be necessary but I wouldn't think it would hurt especially if they put out that much ammonia. I'll trying putting them in my larger tank next time to see if that changes anything.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

What is your small tank. They will need some room.

My tank is probably about a 30 gallon tank built in the back of my boat. It fills up with water and drains threw a PVC pipe In The middle of the tank that drains out to the side of the boat. Every once in a while I will have a dead fish or two.
If I put 80 to 100 bait fish in the tank. 12-14 hours later, sure there will be a few dead ones in the tank, but never many at all. 

Maybe you should wash out the tank real good


----------



## kupizza (Mar 4, 2014)

I've got an 18 gallon livewell and a 20 gallon livewell. Maybe I'll just try washing it out really good. My live wells work pretty much the same way, it pumps new water in and there's a pic pipe that sticks up so when it gets full it just drains out the side of the boat.

Also I'm guessing since blue runners put out all that amonia I should keep other bait fish in a separate live well away from the runners?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

If you have the ability to store your baits in different live wells then I would certainly recommend it. Also, you do want to constantly have fresh water pumping in. I have a 45 gallon live well and a 1500gph pump running constantly to provide the bait oxygen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

You didn't by chance have a soapfish in there with them, did you? One soapfish will kill all of your hard-earned baits. I learned that one the hard way.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

An 18 or 20 gallon well is on the small side for hardtails - It can work but it will take a high volume of water - pumped fresh from the outside - I don't think a recirculating well can keep the amonia out and added enough oxygen. 

I use 35 gallon with a rule 1500 - that's good up to 30 or so 'dollar bill' 6 -8 inch inshore hardtails all day - but I am moving a lot of water ... considered with loses in the hose runs and the rise in discharge if I am getting a real 800-600 gph, the water in a 35g well is replaced every 10-15 min - that also keeps it clean as it flushes out any soap or other bait killing contaminates 

Or put another way ... More water is better


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

has anybody mentioned sunscreen? that shit will kill bait in a heartbeat.


jack


----------



## kupizza (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm sure there are no chemicals in the tank and I'm almost 100% sure they were all runners. I guess my live wells just aren't big enough and not pushing enough fresh water, maybe if I split them up between both tanks it will help


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

20 gal and a dozen hardtails should be fine assuming they were smaller 6-10 in. 
A couple of things to keep in mind
1. is the livewell round? yes it makes a difference
2. Does the water swirl from the bottom and out the top? yes it makes a difference
3. Is the livewell dark? it calms the fish 
4. Check your pump how many gpm is it suppose to pump? how many does it really pump?
5. were you running/driving the boat during this time and if so do you have a pickup that will pump when moving?


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

If you're diligent about soaping and scrubbing your boat, those soaps can get washed into the livewell and you'll have issues if you don't then spend time rinsing out the water again from the livewell. Also, when you're getting ready to head out, run the livewell for a while without your drain pipe in place.

I have a smallish, 15-gallon livewell and no problems with large blue runners. I caught many yesterday, some so big that I couldn't use them as bait (tried eating the two biggest of them today) and all of their cigar minnow and threadfin friends did super fine.


----------

